
A novel data processing library published - JacksonWoo
https://github.com/JacksonWuxs/DaPy
======
JacksonWoo
DaPy is a data analysis library designed with ease of use in mind, which lets
you smoothly implement your thoughts by providing well-designed data
structures and abundant professional ML models. There has been a lot of famous
data operation modules like Pandas already, but there is no module, which 1)
can write the codes in Chain Programming; 2) can quickly do simple feature
engineering with simple APIs; 3) can easily operate the data row by row; 4)
can show the log of each steps on console like MySQL.

